# Brake Cable Through Headset



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey I'm getting a front brake soon cause i miss doing trialsy type stuff on my bike so how would I run the cable through the headset? I've seen it done before but is there a special top cap I need to have it run through?


----------



## *micke* (Aug 8, 2005)

Yes, you need a special top cap and starnut.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Actually its impossible


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Need the fancy hollow bolt too.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=18603
one of those


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Actually if you're running a cable, non-hydro, you can drill a 1/4" hole thru your top cap off to one side and then drill thru the star nut where the gap between the tabs is. It doesn't remove that much material from the star and some of the thinner brake lines will fit thru w/o drilling.
It definitely looks a bit ghetto compared to a dedicated star nut but it's free and works.
And thinking about this as I'm typing, I have a DiaCompe cap similar to the FSA link above you can have for whatever postage is if you want it.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

$6.00. My LBS carries them, maybe yours does?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

putting them in... how many of you have success with the getto screwdriver and hammer method, or should i get local mechanic to fit it for a cost.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Use a wood dowel, or put the bolt in there and beat that sucker in. This method has always worked for me.


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

just get the shop to do it. 10 minutes top. As long as there isn't a crap load of people in there they should do it no prob.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

What is the advantage of the cable through the headset? Other than looking cool and unique?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

you can spin your bars around more


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

but what to do with your rear brake cable? there is that "trick" stuff for hydro but what about mech cable?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

teoz said:


> but what to do with your rear brake cable? there is that "trick" stuff for hydro but what about mech cable?


Gyro, or keep your lines long enough to get a rotation or two.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

A Grove said:


> Gyro, or keep your lines long enough to get a rotation or two.


can U explain "gyro" to me? some pics?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Go to Dan's Comp. Look it up.

Comeon now people... Think for yourself, don't expect everything to be handed to you.










20 seconds on Google Image turned that up.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

https://www.zendistro.com/images/products/wethepeople/bold_gyro.jpg

Basically a series of plates that allows you to still have a brake, but no cables to worry about getting in your way. They're heavy, ugly, clunky, can be a pain in the ass, and overall they tend to not be accepted by most riders today.

It boils down to preference. I myself am running a J7 with the line plenty long enough to get two rotations either direction... Although I still have trouble even pulling off a barspin.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

AH WILL! I found the same damn picture too...

I figured I'd be nice that one time, but I have to say, its getting rather aggravating. This urban/dj/park end of the forum seems to have hit the slums...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The entire forum has hit the slums.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

sorry for that, your totally right!!!

GOD BLESS GOOGLE


----------

